# Blu Tack, my saviour



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wasn't sure where to 'stick' this one, so might need moving...

Friday night about 8pm I had a huge filling drop out leaving a big hole and what turned out to be a pin from the filling jutting out . No pain from the tooth itself but the pin was catching/cutting on my tongue, making it virtually impossible to move my tongue without the pin cutting into it giving severe discomfort, unless I held my finger over the pin. Tried filing it down with a nail file but no good, Judy rang the emergency dental line, not much use, no way of being seen until the following day (today).
The only advice they could give was to get an emergency filling kit but we couldn't find anyone open who stocked one near us at that time on a Friday night. The only other advice they could give was to warm up some Edam cheese skin and mould that into the hole. You guessed it, no Edam.
Finally after a bit of quick thinking from the wife she remembered that we had some Blu Tack in the drawer so squeezed some of that around the tooth and amazingly it did the trick, even staying on the tooth overnight. Saw the dentist Saturday morning and now the owner of a shiny new filling.

The emergency dental line wasn't much use but i'm always going to carry some blu tack with us in the van when we go away in case it happens in the middle of nowhere again while we're away, you never know.

Funnily enough it was the 'white' Blu Tack as well, so it even matched my teeth. :lol: 

Anyone else had an unusual use for blu tack?

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's a new one on me :lol: 

and moved to health & fitness :idea:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Not so unusual as your dental requirement Pete, but I eventually had the idea of using Blu Tack on the fridge door catch. The plastic cover popped off years ago and I can't get a replacement to fit. Whilst no problem when stationary, the catch sort of judders free when on twisty/bumpy roads. Not a good move when the fridge is full :roll: 

Blu Tack works much better than bits of tissue paper I had been stuffing into the mechanism the past few years and it certainly looks much less intrusive. 

I'll remember to keep the rest of the packet for my next dental emergency 8) 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Teeth*

I have heard of chewing gum being used in such instances but never Blu tack - or white tack!

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...theres even a webpage for unusual uses....

http://www.blu-tack.co.uk/page/uses/

Might enter mine.

Pete


----------

